# What kind of car do you drive?



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

Post a picture if you want to show it off! Ha, I get excited about cars  I have a toyota celica, it's fun, but...there are some dreams cars I would take


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

oooo Me likies this thread!!!!

My car: Peugeot 306 S16










My realistic dream car: Renault Clio R27



Unrealistic dream car: Ferrari 458 Italia


----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Drool......*

drool.....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mmmm exige. Would love one of those for a track car, too much fun.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Ferrari F430 Scuderia*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*Click picture to enlarge.*









Toyota Rav4. Photo taken when it snowed. I usually don't take pictures of my car. :b

I would like a Toyota Corolla though, like this one.


----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

sweet! Why do you want the toyota corolla?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Nissan Altima


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Mia23 said:


> sweet! Why do you want the toyota corolla?


They're pretty reliable cars, get about town etc. just not very luxurious. *But* if I won the lottery, I'd probably go for a nice black BMW.


----------



## Gloomy Grasshopper (Dec 20, 2009)

Pontiac Bonneville. It's a '97 and has a ton of miles, but still runs as good today as the day I bought it.

I would take a picture of it, but I'm currently in Boston and my car is in Nashville. Besides, who wants to see a picture of a Pontiac Bonneville? :|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

oooo and my father and I are currently rebuilding one of these: (but ours is in 1000000000000000000000000000 pieces currently)


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

1999 Land Rover Discovery Series II

Pretty much identical to this picture


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Discontinued POC FTW!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

toyota camry


----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Audi R8 V10 ? I think i like...*

I was just watching some videos from the top gear website .


The team find out whether a banger will get you all the way across Botswana


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mrbojangles said:


> toyota camry


 :hug


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mia23 said:


> I was just watching some videos from the top gear website .
> 
> 
> The team find out whether a banger will get you all the way across Botswana


haha that was an awesome ep, specially when May and Clarkson went 
through the desert without doors hahahaha. Ahh how I love that show.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

quote: "why don't all cars have no doors? When I come to power I'm going to make it a rule cuz this is just better." ha it's great!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Watched the south american episode??? I'm so surprised they let them do those things, they could so easily be killed. But my god it's entertaining xD

Also:










/dies


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

This is my current car. Isnt really road worthy or in great condition but it is my car, only gets driven once a week.










Dream car would be an Audi s5.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Woah Osp, you own that?!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ what a 4wd should be out doing!!!

Also the new audi's are win.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> Woah Osp, you own that?!


lol nah, just posting random super awesome cars. 1st post is what I own.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Ospi said:


> :hug


lol dont worry, its not one of the newer ones, no stuck accelerator for me... yet :um


----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

Haha, at least his range rover works


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

That picture is awesome Mia. I don't really understand it though. Did he just fall off the side?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol yeah they were crawling up a thin plank to get onto the raft and he slipped. Too funny. Anything which happens to James May is an auto laugh.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I drive a Dodge Stratus! (seriously)


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Check out my 1896 Ford Quadricycle:










It's basically two bicycles connected to a seat and a rudimentary engine.

It is also the first type of car to ever be built.

Hot.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh and one day I will buy one of these. Most fun you can have on four wheels, best handling FWD car ever!!! Driving this on the mountain road behind me in this would make my year.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^Not mine. I'd take a pic if I had a camera. It looks identical to the one above though.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

2002 nissan altima


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

00 vw passat 1.9tdi


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

A gold one. :b It's a little Toyota Rav 4.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

2001 Mustang


----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

*?*

Which car will last through the jungle and the desert and an active volcano? The range rover...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't drive a car


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

A silver 2009 Scion Xb, toaster edition. Seriously, I have a sticker that says "toaster edition" right under the xb logo.


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

I drive a camry. yep, one on the recall list. :um
I figure that fixing the isue will get sorted out like the swine flu innoculations, and maybe by august they will get to my car. :sus

or the end of time, whichever comes first. :no


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

1994 Chevy Beretta, has the most amazing front cup holders.










This particular one isn't mine but looks nearly identical, just minus the pinstriping.


----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

oooh. joel can you post a picture of your dream car? find a good one! :yes


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a 2001 Mercury Cougar I like it its got a sun roof, hatchback, traction control(helpful in the New England winters) so yeah that's my car. I dont really have one dream car but a 1969 Camaro SS would be a good start.


----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

I used to have a toyota camry, but it got wrecked in a a car accident while merging on the highway. Someone stopped in front of me at the end of the merge lane. I slowed down and didn't hit the person in front of me, but the person behind me accelerated into my car and crunched it. I found a screw from their license plate embedded in my car later. It looked like the camry had wings after that because it was just crunched! I was ok though so that car really saved me! My surfboard actually went through my door though!!!!!


----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

Keith: like this?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Toyota Corolla


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

except mine is black which makes it harder to keep clean >:| lol

& my dream car:


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

None.

The last time I cycled a bike, I ran into the back of a van.

I aint ready for a car.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

2002 Ford F-250 4x4. It is a real snow hog.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

nightrain said:


> I don't have a car anymore, but I used to drive one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, my dad used to have one of those. That car was so freakin fast. lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I love it.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I drive a small car, had it since i was 18, but it gets me from A to B, that what matters most. Its 7 years old


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

2006 Pontiac G6.

I love it. It's my only asset.


----------

